# Carrot cake



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

Hey guys, 

I am looking for a frosting (easy) for carrot cake. IE; cream cheese icing.


Thank you, 

D.Lee


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

1 part butter
2 parts cream cheese

Sofen butter. add cream chhese. Sweeten to taste with 10x sugar. Add vanilla, shredded coconut, chopped pecans, and golden raisins, at your discretion.


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

momoreg, 

Sounds easy enough, thanks.

D.Lee


----------

